# iPhone 4 Packages



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Try as I might to make sense of Etisalat and Du's websites I'm at a loss.

My lad wants an iPhone 4 for his birthday, I can buy one and ship it unlocked (from apple istore) direct to him to put in a PAYG sim in.

Sounds easy

BUT

What packages do Etisalat and Du do that will give him the features, you know like the whole of the rest of the world enjoy, 300 minutes, xGB data and so many texts for a fixed cost per month.

Anyone know, cos I'm loathe to pay Dubai prices...

Ta.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Your son here or overseas? The disadvantage of buying an iPhone from Etisalat or Du is that Facetime is disabled and requires a jailbreak to enable it (I think or it can't be enabled) so you should factor that in.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I think it is there at least on the Du website Elite Plans with iPhone 4
The links to the "Elite Super Plans" are on the same link. It was being discussed on the forum recently (do a search), but seems like there is a long waiting list if you want to buy the phone (esp. the PAYG) from the official Du/Etisalat outlets. However, you can order at some places, pay an advance, and get the phone in a couple of days 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/70581-iphone-4-avialability-etisalat.html


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Just to clarify my son's in Dubai. I'm in London, I can get him a new full spec unlocked 32mb iPhone 4 for about £450 here, I can then ship it to him.
What I need to know is can he get a PAYG or 1 year contract all in data, voice and text package, ie on etisalat's site for 99dhs/month he can get 120 mins, 120 text and so many mg of data, but he needs to say extra for the phone. So all I want is the package, not the phone.
Does anyone know if etisalat or du do such packages because, as I said, I can't find the details on their sites.
Thanks.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

In order for him to get etisalat's iphone plans he needs to buy the iPhone from Etisalat. They seem to only offer such packages to people who purchase their phones directly from them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Andy Capp said:


> Thanks for the replies. Just to clarify my son's in Dubai. I'm in London, I can get him a new full spec unlocked 32mb iPhone 4 for about £450 here, I can then ship it to him.
> What I need to know is can he get a PAYG or 1 year contract all in data, voice and text package, ie on etisalat's site for 99dhs/month he can get 120 mins, 120 text and so many mg of data, but he needs to say extra for the phone. So all I want is the package, not the phone.
> Does anyone know if etisalat or du do such packages because, as I said, I can't find the details on their sites.
> Thanks.


Just to make sure I understand your question - you are asking of you can get a contract here without having to buy the phone at Du or Etisilat? I bought an iPhone in HK and was able to get the Elite package with Du for 25 dhs a month. I didn't need the Super Elite package which includes 100 min., 100 text and I don't know how much data, for 100 dhs/ month, but according to Du it is available without having to purchase the phone from them. 

I would assume that the same applies to Etisilat, i.e., that you can just buy the package without having to buy the phone from them. Looks like their prices are a little better as well


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

^^^ Almost exactly what I did.

I already had an Etisalat sim card with data package, etc.

Bought my iPhone4 factory unlocked in Apple Store in London and just popped in the Etisalat sim card. I had to get them to give me a micro sim card to replace the normal sized one but that was easy enough.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Fantastic. That makes is easy then, AED99 a month in his piggy bank and we're all sorted then. Now all I need to do is get the ex to sort out her end. Hmm, easier said than done.
Cheers folks.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Exactly what is this 99 a month? Like is it a data package they offer or an iPhone data package? If it's an iPhone data package then you probably can only get it when you get an iPhone from them. What a friend of mine did was purchase an iPhone here with data package, buy an iPhone from overseas and just chucked his sim card into the overseas iPhone and sold the Etisalat one.

Gavtek, I assume this is just "a" data package and not one that is iPhone specific? or one that you get with an iPhone.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's a data package that works with any phone that has 3G browsing capability I presume, I had the sim card before I had an iPhone. Definitely not iPhone specific.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

iPhone

This package is only available if you buy the iPhone from Etisalat

You can get data packages separately but they cost more and have less perks. That's how they sell their phones "cheap"


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

This package is available from Du if you already have the phone

plans du. My OH has it. I have the Elite package, which is much cheaper and obviously has less minutes & less data


----------

